# New 2cooler - ready to fish



## gawnfishin21 (Feb 28, 2013)

Howdy y'all- I moved to Houston about 3 years ago to get married and start a job- since then I have been fishing the TCD mainly under lights during the summer and hunting the prarie during fall and winter. I don't own a boat, but I love fishing. If anyone needs an extra to go out, I would gladly join. I am willing to pay $, fuel, bait, beer (for you, I dont drink), whatever. Or, if anyone needs an extra on a guided trip, let me know! I am thinking $75 if cash is preferred. 

More about myself- I am a CPA, Aggie class of 2007, conservative, sober, normal guy. I love the outdoors.

Tight Lines! (Is that right?)


----------



## gawnfishin21 (Feb 28, 2013)

I should add that if a guided trip, I understand it could be more $$$


----------



## JRancher (Sep 6, 2011)

*fishing*

Are u interested in fishing po or seadrift? Can you go week days? Do u mind that im older than you---- by a lot? Or that the boat is older? Doug:texasflag


----------

